# Sable pup - your opinion please



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

German Shepherd puppies for sale San Diego

Illya Vom Insel

First link is the parents and second is the pup. He seems well socialized and he is a cutie pie.

Your honest opinions please...

If you have anything too negative please PM me.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I have known of Dorothy for years thru herding. I would believe that you would get a good pup from her.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I would take that puppy in a heartbeat.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So would I! Beautiful color and a nice little body on her.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

me three!! GORGEOUS parents and GORGEOUS puppy!! GO FOR IT!


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

I called to get more info but couldn't get through, today the post is gone so I think he found a home other than mine


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Illya is so handsome. I hope you are able to get through to the breeder and still have a possible chance of getting him.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

What a sweet puppy :wub:
Did you get him or he went to other family?


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Just remember when one door closes another opens up. Good Luck!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i would kill (not literally!) for a black sable! jump on it! if he's found a new home, you could still contact the breeder and see if they are planning a future breeding of the same parents and if you could get on a wait list or if they know anyone with black sable pups. I love my lil sable girl but would still LOVE a black sable.


----------



## armymp1014 (Aug 14, 2010)

kinda looks like my ava. do they all have the black spot on the tail? what a pretty pup


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow jus wow. And look at his sister Inara Vom Insel. I want this dog! :wub: wish it was a male tho.


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

He was sold unfortunately, the female was available but we already have a female, they are both just gorgeous pups! Oh well! Keep researching!


----------

